# Pizza Oven for the Weber 22.5 Kettle.



## bdskelly (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone had any experience with the various Pizza oven accessories for the Weber 22.5 inch kettle?  I've been looking at one but thought someone here will probably own one.   Id like your opinion and experiences.  

Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 8, 2013)

There's a couple of threads on here about them...i hear they work well, the only down side is the cost.

I was going to make one or get that one until i made my UDS.  Lay a pizza on a UDS grate and that direct heat coming up on the crust crisps it up golden brown...even at low temps like 250


----------



## hotnspicy (Jul 8, 2013)

Couldn't you just put a stone on the grate & lift the lid?  I been looking at that attachment too.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 9, 2013)

Hiya, I have a [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Weber 22.5 inch kettle WSM too and was thinking about using one of the ½" man made granite 'chopping boards'  as there quite cheap.  Do you think one of these would be any good as opposed to the more expensive Weber ones?[/color]


----------



## webowabo (Jul 9, 2013)

I too did one in the UDS Keith.... smoked for like 30 mins.. and removed the lid and it crisped up in just minutes..  yum!
And sorry brian.. im no help with your question :biggrin:


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I too did one in the UDS Keith.... smoked for like 30 mins.. and removed the lid and it crisped up in just minutes..  yum!
> And sorry brian.. im no help with your question :biggrin:


 yea there's no need for anything else to smoke pizzas when you have a drum or something like it.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

The pizza kettle is first class...they just need to bring the price down


----------



## hotnspicy (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't keep up with acronyms.  UDS & WSM?  Is it possible to just put a stone on a weber grill & lift the lid instead of buying the attachment?  Would the results be bad?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

HoTnSpicy said:


> I can't keep up with acronyms.  UDS & WSM?  Is it possible to just put a stone on a weber grill & lift the lid instead of buying the attachment?  Would the results be bad?


 WSM is weber smokey mountain and UDS is ugly drum smoker.

I wouldn't think it would work real well because you're not keeping in most of the heat.  Try it though and see how it goes..can't hurt

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 9, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I too did one in the UDS Keith.... smoked for like 30 mins.. and removed the lid and it crisped up in just minutes.. yum!
> And sorry brian.. im no help with your question q


You may not have been help on my exact question. BUT your experiences and comments are always fascinating Wabo


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 10, 2013)

I just use a cheapo pizza pan with the holes in it, then slide it off the pan to finish right on the grate - crust comes out crisp and done every time and the pan start keeps the pizza from flopping down between the grate until it starts to firm up. 

John


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 10, 2013)

Thats a good idea JJ. I started out that way myself.  BUT that old WK gets so hot that the crust would go from golden brown to burnt like a crisp in nothing flat.  I'm thinking that the window where you can look in and keep an eye on things just might be safer.  Still.  A few buck for a pizza pan versus the few hundred bucks for the pizza accessory make me think.... Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

The oven ring is interesting but this seems more practical and at around $60 seems like a deal...JJ 

The Grilled Pizza Stone


----------



## webowabo (Jul 11, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The oven ring is interesting but this seems more practical and at around $60 seems like a deal...JJ
> 
> The Grilled Pizza Stone


Now thats pretty cool..


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 11, 2013)

As usual I agree with Wabo... Thats pretty cool. That stone looks like its made for the WK.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 11, 2013)

Agreed..I checked it out and its very cool. I'd get one of these vs a pizza kettle if I didn't do them on the drum.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 11, 2013)

On the Drum? Do tell.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 11, 2013)

Brian the drum is what webo and I were talking about..UDS.  The coal basket is in the bottom of a 55 gallon drum and the cooking rack is toward the top.

It's like a combination of direct and indirect cooking all in one smoker. We can put a pizza directly on the grate, close the lid and smoke a pizza with golden crispy crust.

It's an incredible smoker...love it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> As usual I agree with Wabo... Thats pretty cool. That stone looks like its made for the WK.


It is made for the 22.5 Weber Kettle. With the cutout it looks like it would heat the dome quickly and of course the stone would hold a lot of heat. Considering wood fired ovens run 700-900*F and cook in 2-3 minutes. This thing could get that hot and you could do a pair of 12" single serving pies every 5 minutes. That's a bunch of happy folks in 1 hour...JJ


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 12, 2013)

Jimmy

I agree these babies stoke the heat.  So this is my concern. I have this vision of me pulling the hood off every few seconds to turn the pizza so it won't over cook one side or burn on one side or all over.  Wouldn't the opening of this pizza kettle gizmo make more sense? Or is another it one of those things I use a few times and decide its more hassle than its worth?

How do you do it?

B


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 12, 2013)

Brian you wouldn't have to turn the pizza like the pizza kettle..it won't have the edge against hot coals


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2013)

The Stone heats evenly, no turning needed. You will find with a little practice that at XXX*F a Pizza takes Y minutes in a covered Kettle, Oven or Smoker for that matter. At 375*F that is about 20 minutes, at 875*F that same pizza takes 1.5-2 minutes...If you're Lookin' you ain't Cookin'...JJ


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL  Great advice Jimmy.  And thanks for the algebra lesson as well!  Ok. We start with the stone.


----------



## cptorrez (Aug 16, 2013)

I plan to make my own pizza kettle. from what I have read it is super easy and way way cheaper than buying one. Also fyi I heard that if you have the kettle( or home made version) you get much better results by adding a foil wrapped grate on top of the pizza kettle. it Allows heat to get to 1000 degrees and do a pizza in 90 secs or so


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 16, 2013)

I use a pizza stone placed on two bricks wrapped with Alum Foil in my 22" OTS. Works great. Just keep turning it so one spot does burn.


----------

